# Misere Allegri



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Back again. I took a break from Spem in Alium and recorded this work. This is me singing all the parts. Let me know what you think!






Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting.

I did quite enjoy it, except the gaps in voice sometimes; some parts didn't flow as much as stepped from note to note. And pronunciation was not as neutral as it out to be. Obviously I can't advise singing all parts; sticking to one's tessitura is quite important.

Nonetheless it was entertaining and I must thank you for that.


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Jean,

I'm glad you enjoyed it! I'm 58 and have never had any voice training which is probably proving a hindrance. I've just always enjoyed choral music and the harmonies and thought it would be cool to try to produce a full choral sound with my voice.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I doubt it would be wasted time for you than to join a choir, am I wrong?


----------

